# Deer Movement



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Its the second day of season as all know. How are the deer moving for everyone, especially with the moon!!!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

They were moving all morning and evening for me yesterday. Didnt hunt today. I had deer in from 5:15 pm to 6:50pm last night


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

BOO said:


> Its the second day of season as all know. How are the deer moving for everyone, especially with the moon!!!


I have hunted last night and tonight in traditionally excellent places only saw one deer last night and it was right at dark. I think with all the acorns i might have to change a little this year set up around some white oaks instead of the hay fields! Just a theory or maybe the moon has them messed up time will tell!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I hunted both morning. I saw deer constantly. They were feeding heavy on acorns.
Unfortunatley they were 3 ridges away. After this mornings hunt, I moved my stand over 2 ridges. As I was waiting for a friend to give me a hand with the move, I was looking for a new tree and I'm standing there and here comes a doe with 2 fawns. They walked past at 25 yards and of course I didn't have my bow with me. I can't get out until Saturday so I hope all those acorns don't all drop this week.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

things were slow for me sat. night- saw a rabbit.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Got up my tree beside a white acorn grove by 6:30. The wind started swirling all morning, I saw nothing, even the birds left around 8:00, I quit at 9:30. Last two years I hit at 8:30 & 8:05, got to the check-in station before they had the paper work out. Makes one feel good.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i just sat out in this crappy rain for over 5 hours this evening and only saw a squirrel and heard an owl. it was good to finally get out, so im not complaining. just a little soggy.lol. back out in the morning, unless its raining again. its a long season, no need sitting in the rain if i dont have too.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Its been slow for me also, sunday on the evening hunt I was in the stand 20 minutes and a doe trotted by at 40 yards. I didnt even get to pick up my bow. I also saw 7 ****. This morning i saw jack shhhhh....Heading out tuesday for the evening hunt. Tonight my buddy shot a doe at 14 yds. ran 60 yds, Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i went out this morning and saw 2 does and 4 fawns by the road right by the property i hunted and while i was hunting i saw 2 does, but no shot at them...again. opening morning i saw 3, evening 5, yesterday evening 0, and this morning 2. im at least seeing deer...now its jsut a matter of gettin em to come where they have been before only a few yards over so i can take my shot


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Last night I saw 3 does two of them had 2 yearlings. A really nice 8pt. that will be a dandy next year let him walk. Saw two other bucks a really good 11pt. that I could not get a shot at and a nice 10pt. that has a messed up right side so he got a pass. Very good afternoon to be in the woods.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

soooooo, this afternoon i sat in the rain AGAIN in my stand for another 3 1/2 hours without seeing anything. im not too sure these deer are moving in the rain. ive been getting good pictures on the trail camers too. back too it in the morning, lets see if thats when they play


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

I am yet to get out this year but I am sure it will go a lot like last year.......

Sat in my stand for about 4 hours opening morning and saw a couple does - no shots. Head back up to my Grandfathers house to meet up with my dad as we had planned to fix a gate to his pasture field. We got the gate attached and were reattaching some barbed wire - There were 4 of us and we were not being the least bit quiet....and we were basically in his yard, and we were pounding staples into fence post with hammers - this big doe comes through the garden, under the apple tree that is about 15 yards from us, grabs an apple, walks right by us with the apple in its mouth, stops at the fence we are fixing, looks to make sure it is safe on the other side and jumps. No bow. 

That would have been an easy one...and a fun one to tell.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

EZ - Ive seen several deer each day out this year and surprising enough, I saw the most on monday night in the cold drizzle. I thought it would be dead that night, but I was wrong. 4 bucks and 9 does.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I have been out 4 times Sat & Sun morning and night. I was seeing deer every time out and over 5 in each session. My last hunt on Sunday night I was able to stick my biggest buck ever, 11 points. I have never seen as many deer in all my years of deer hunting. My son shot a doe also on the same farm, same night in Hancock County, farm country.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after almost 20 hours on stand the last 3 days, im scratching my head, i had 18 pictures on my trail camera 2 weeks ago at my lock on stand. last 3 days not a sniff of deer and 0 picts. moved to the swamp where i frog gig at and saw a doe with 2 fawns, i hit the bleat can and the fawns came within 45/50 yards and mama went the other direction, lucky mama. gonna take a few day off and go back out monday evening.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

I hit the stand last night at 445, sat the whole evening just waiting on them to show and I knew they would. I had about 300 pics on my camera of mostly does coming to water. Around 745 or so, from behind me I hear a stick break and something walking, I instantly knew it was some deer. About 30 seconds later I saw them about 25 yards away and they were closing fast. I picked up my bow and when MAMA'S head went behind a tree I drew on her, but she stopped and picked my off (she was 10 yards away). So mama hopped away and I couldnt get a shot. So here comes the second deer, much smaller but hey what the hell its a deer. I debated for a few seconds and decide or yea lets take her. I found my pin, rested it on her shoulder and let it fly. Took us an hour to find her cause she wasnt bleeding good, cause the exit wound was plugged with intestines, ( she was quartering to me slightly.) I got one lung with the best broadhead Ive ever used..RAGE of course!! 1 DOWN 3 TO GO!! GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## walleye-wisperer (Jun 26, 2008)

Shot this one on opening morning at 8:00.I am by no means a trophy hunter and have not shot a deer in the last couple of years so this one had me all jacked up.I was hunting in a woods that I have not had much luck in.It's just convienent.There's a ton of acorns on the ground so that must have helped.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good shootin Boo & WW.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

another 3.5 hours in the stand this morning, all i saw was a brown blob moving for a few seconds 80/100 yards away thru the underbrush, couldnt tell if it was buck or doe. im getting ready to burn this stand.lol.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Got the big one at 5:45pm last Sunday. Then I got this little one at 4:30pm on Wednesday. Hunting on crutches....


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

One legged Josh.....what kind of knife is that laying on your doe? Looks like a small custom. Congrats on the doe!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good goin Josh.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

ClickerCrazy said:


> One legged Josh.....what kind of knife is that laying on your doe? Looks like a small custom. Congrats on the doe!


It is a modified old hickory butcher knife that had been broken off. It was made into a primitive neck-knife and was given to me.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Sweet! That knife is awesome! I have one my Grandpa made from a file. According to my dad it has gutted/butchered TONS of deer. Not only did his dad use it since 1919, but my dad and all his brothers have used it as well. I am afraid to take it into the woods for fear of damage/loss. Might have to stow it in my pack and break it out just for the gutting. Keep the family tradition alive.

Great knife. Great job on the doe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice deer guys!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

went hunting this evening on my 30 acres in southeast ohio. had a decent 8 point at 15 yards for about 10 minutes and a little while later i had 4 doe come out in shooting range. the buck was chasing the big doe and grunting his but off. he was chasing her thru my 2 acre wetlands pond splashing water and mud everywhere. i was just going to pull the trail camera but decided to hunt the last hour and a half and it was defenitely entertaining.


----------

